# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Ginger?

## Luminous

Ginger was listed in one of the threads here as a lucid dream aid. So, to test this, I took two pills with ginger, 500 mg a pill. I'm already a lucid dreamer, but last night was still pretty amazing. I had some *really* vivid dreams, and I seemed to be very lucid, and I was able to think much clearly. I even remembered a set task I have, but then remembered that I'm not supposed to do it yet.  :tongue2:  And in the morning (half an hour ago), spontaneous WILDs started happening. I didn't get to go through any of them, because I had no HI to use as a dream entry.

I know this might have just been placebo, or I would have had these vivid dreams anyways, but I thought it might be worth mentioning.  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

Ginger...or ginger root?  ::happyhappy::

----------


## Luminous

Oh, sorry...   :tongue2:  Ginger root.

----------


## moe007

> Ginger...or ginger root?



Ginger is a root.

Weather it is called ginger or ginger root, you are buying the same thing.

----------


## Luminous

Anyways, I had really vivid lucid dreams again last night, without ginger.  :tongue2:

----------


## dodobird

Please keep reporting, so that we can ascertain the effect of the ginger pill.

----------


## Luminous

> Please keep reporting, so that we can ascertain the effect of the ginger pill.



Should I try it again tonight?  :smiley:

----------


## moe007

If you try it too many times, consecutively, your body will get used to it and it will diminish its effects.


I would use it sparingly, max 3 times a week.

----------


## Luminous

> If you try it too many times, consecutively, your body will get used to it and it will diminish its effects.
> 
> 
> I would use it sparingly, max 3 times a week.



Alright, then I will wait for a few days.

----------


## Luminous

I took two ginger pills before bedtime last night. It's so effective that is has to be the placebo effect. It's 6am, I don't have to get up until 8, here is a recap of my night so far...

I went to bed at 11pm, and worked on autosuggestion to remember a task I wanted to do. I quickly fell asleep.

I woke up at around 1am and then again at around 3am, both times with lucid dreams that were not very vivid. I remembered the tasks, but I remembered them wrong. Once I started falling asleep again, I started to spontaneously WILD. This early! The weird thing is that I didn't feel any vibrations, I didn't have any HI, but I got a headrush, and my ears were buzzing as I got close to a dream. However, even though this happened several times, no dreams came. Probably because I didn't have any HIs, and without them, I have a bit of a mental block for going through WILDs. I was awake for maybe an hour, until I really started to feel SP set in, it didn't kick in properly, but I could hardly move, just a little. I started getting HIs, but I think I blacked out a little before I entered a lucid dream. It wasn't all that vivid, and I was wandering around the front of my old high school, thinking of something I don't remember. I woke up, and quickly fell asleep again. This is where it got really crazy. I started dreaming again (lucid), but I woke up quickly. I didn't move once I woke up, and a really quick spontaneous WILD happen, and I was dreaming again. I had 5 dreams like this in a row, mostly in the same place. They were short, but the vividity was insane. I had full control, but I had to spin every time I came back into the dream, because I could still feel my real body. But the spinning worked!  ::D:  I could think pretty clearly, so I got lots of tasks and such done.

I've been awake for half an hour now, and I wonder if I'm still in that REM cycle...

----------


## kaeraz

That sounds awesome! You'll probably have to check it at least a couple more times though to ensure it's not a placebo.

Keep us posted! 

By the way, are ginger pills terribly expensive?? That's never something I'd even think to look for at a Walgreens. LOL.

----------


## Luminous

They aren't expensive.  :smiley:  They cost the same as any other ordinary herbs etc. 

Ok, I'll try again later this week!

----------


## Luminous

I'm going to have to take ginger pills again, because I'm nauseous.  :Sad:

----------


## Luminous

I had some pretty vivid dreams last night, but not all that much more vivid than usual.

----------


## Luminous

I had 6 pretty vivid lucid dreams last night, without ginger, so I suppose that I can draw the conclusion that ginger doesn't affect my dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

I think someone else needs to try this to be sure.  I'll pick some up soon.

----------

